# Down, set, hut!



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 30, 2017)

Hahaha, nice.  Is that Rock K-nut-e?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 30, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Hahaha, nice.  Is that Rock K-nut-e?



Oh, good one!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 30, 2017)

Is that a pure blood "Pointer" squirrel??


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 30, 2017)

I think it was pointing out the pesky gray that kept stealing his walnuts.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 30, 2017)

A classic three point stance!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 30, 2017)

The bushy-tailed forest rat in his natural environment!


----------



## nerwin (Nov 30, 2017)

You mean hunt?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> A classic three point stance!


All he needs are pads and a little ref!


Amocholes said:


> The bushy-tailed forest rat in his natural environment!


They have gotten very numerous in this area over the last several years.


nerwin said:


> You mean hunt?


As small as the reds are, not sure many people hunt them.


----------



## nerwin (Nov 30, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > A classic three point stance!
> ...



They greys like to!

Yeah, I don't see too many people hunting them but I almost had to take some of them out on my property but luckily I didn't have to, nature took care of it for me. I think the grey squirrels took over here. I haven't seen one for a year!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 30, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I think the grey squirrels took over here. I haven't seen one for a year!



Same here. I found several in the local park where I took this photo, but there are at least 2-3 times more greys there.


----------



## nerwin (Nov 30, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I think the grey squirrels took over here. I haven't seen one for a year!
> ...



Everyone one thought that red squirrels kill grey ones but it's opposite, I've seen them fight before. Pretty wild.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 30, 2017)

The ones here are half the length of the greys. I can't imagine any other outcome in a fight between them.


----------



## nerwin (Nov 30, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The ones here are half the length of the greys. I can't imagine any other outcome in a fight between them.



Until the cats join in. Then they'll have a common enemy lol.


----------

